# Invasion of Privacy



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Christopher Lee returns to Hammer!

That's right, all you Hammer Horror Heads - word is that Lee has signed up to star alongside Hilary Swank and Jeffrey Dean Morgan in "Invasion of Privacy."

Directed by newcomer Antti J. Jokinen, the movie revolves around a woman who, after separating from her husband, moves to an apartment in New York where she attracts some "unwanted attention."

Details in the link -

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i4e17d68abb978733d40ba0113616424d


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lee and Hammer are like Peanut Butter and Jelly. I'll check this one out just because.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

AGREED! Christopher lee, Vincent price, Peter cushing, they were the masters.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a brief update on this flick (as well as some other Hammer projects):

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11509


----------

